
Ask HN: Best books to prepare for parenting? - ychandler
The HN Community has some pretty awesome book recommendations about everything. I was hoping to find some that deal with how to raise an intellectually curious, empathetic, critical thinker of a child
======
dilithiumhe3
Not sure if you mean for a toddler or just starting up.

I am having my (first) baby soon and instead of trying to figure out baby
books on my own, I registered in some parenting sessions at the local
children's hospital. The doctors/instructors there usually have the most up to
date practices/references and other (local-)specific resources. I would
recommend checking those out.

Most books will talk in generic terms, they (doctors/instructors) tend to get
really deep on things which can be awesome.

------
the_arun
Have you checked this? [https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Books-Baby-
Toddler-Paren...](https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Books-Baby-Toddler-
Parenting/zgbs/books/11403/ref=zg_bs_nav_b_3_11401)

